# Chincoteague how is fishing in April?



## jlomd (Aug 18, 2014)

I plan going to Chincoteague VA on April wondering how is fishing from the shore by that time? First time to go there anyone knows where is the best spot and what to expect?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

You'll probably get a better response over on the Virginia board.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Surf fishing , you will be at A.I. VA. Best thing to do is a few week's before your ready to go, Call Capt, Steve's B & T on Chincoteague . I have a place down there , and any thing can happen, weather, water temp. They will give you the right info of what's running, and when it will run. good luck.:fishing:


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

The beach will be closed from the "hook" northward about half way up to the OSV entrance, as it often is that time of year (late April till ?). Forget early April down there, there's some action around Virginia Beach earlier in April, but Chincoteague is traditionally not starting to heat up until early May, though some years it has started around the 25th of April.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Late April flounder should be coming in. Afternoon incoming tide in the bays


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

surfnsam said:


> Late April flounder should be coming in. Afternoon incoming tide in the bays


Good point ... fish in town from the dock in the park if you can't get on the water!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

When do the big drum start showing up? From the va side of Ai can you fish at night, and is camping on the beach allowed? also how far of walk would it be from the closest place I can park my corolla to the southern point? Iv never been there and am wanting to go in May for drum in the surf. Any info will be hugely appreciate thanks?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Benji said:


> When do the big drum start showing up? From the va side of Ai can you fish at night, and is camping on the beach allowed? also how far of walk would it be from the closest place I can park my corolla to the southern point? Iv never been there and am wanting to go in May for drum in the surf. Any info will be hugely appreciate thanks?


Mid-May maybe, Yes with a permit, no, 2.3 miles


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

fishhead said:


> Mid-May maybe, Yes with a permit, no, 2.3 miles


Nice how do I get the permit and is it restricted to a certain time like midnight or something?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Are you camping there?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Are you camping there?


Haven't decided yet if I'm going to camp or find a cheap motel, it depends on if I get locked in I guess. It's a 2&1/2 hour drive for me so I'm going to have to sleep somewhere. Was thinking I could doze of in the car or pitch a tent for bit before driving home if nothing else. If that is an option, I will be on the va.side.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Benji said:


> Haven't decided yet if I'm going to camp or find a cheap motel, it depends on if I get locked in I guess. It's a 2&1/2 hour drive for me so I'm going to have to sleep somewhere. Was thinking I could doze of in the car or pitch a tent for bit before driving home if nothing else. If that is an option, I will be on the va.side.


If I was younger I'd enjoy the whole outdoor experience and set up camp for the night. The main thing is to have fun.:fishing:


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

catman said:


> If I was younger I'd enjoy the whole outdoor experience and set up camp for the night. The main thing is to have fun.:fishing:


I hear ya. I'd love to be able to just set up a tent 50 behind my spikes and lay claim to a spot for a day or two. There is so few spots you can camp anymore for free or without a book worth of permits it kinda takes away sum of the fun of it. I learned how to camp on the Apalachin trail as a kid, and paying 40 bucks or more to stay in an overcrowded koa kills it for me. If it's between that or a motel I'll spend a few dollars more and op for the motel where I don't have to listen to the rv generators and kids partying next door all night. But I understand the flip side of it. Park's are underfunded and understaffed and some people leave trash everywhere ruining for everyone else. So in the end, what you gonna do?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

weeknight prices at some motels in Chincoteague are very reasonable, as in <$60


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

If we have another late winter it's unlikely you'll have decent fishing by then. May is the usually the sweet spot for Chincoteague/Assateague.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

sand flea said:


> If we have another late winter it's unlikely you'll have decent fishing by then. May is the usually the sweet spot for Chincoteague/Assateague.


For sure! I think maybe only one year in the past 7 or 8 years we had it start around April 21st, but unless we have very unusual warm late March through mid-April, the best bet is May. Just find out when the fish are making the mass exodus from the bay and try to time it right ... hint: those fish move many miles each day once the mission begins!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Benji said:


> When do the big drum start showing up? From the va side of Ai can you fish at night, and is camping on the beach allowed? also how far of walk would it be from the closest place I can park my corolla to the southern point? Iv never been there and am wanting to go in May for drum in the surf. Any info will be hugely appreciate thanks?


Benji, from big drum, you mean black drum right? They start mid-May.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Fishbreath said:


> Benji, from big drum, you mean black drum right? They start mid-May.


Black drum May thru early June. Red drum later in the season into early fall.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Was referring to reds, but how big ah blacks you talking? I'm a equal opportunity angler.


----------

